# which spark plug ccr2000 BPMR6A or BPMR4A



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

ccr2000 38181 model, 2000282 serial
toros online manual lists BPMR6A in the spec sheet but the parts sheet lists BPMR4A which is a hotter plug, i have the 6a, but does it matter much which one i use


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

the 4A will be slightly hotter per the specs, but in practice I don't know how much difference it makes in our OPE. Note that one of the cross reference sheets has both of those plugs listed as essentially the same plug.

http://www.jsesc.com/mfg_docs/ste/Spark_Plug_Interchange.pdf

It would take a detailed comparison test to really know if one of the plugs runs better in your application. I think you should be fine with either.


----------

